# Ps got one VERY cloudy eye



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

just one of my 6 has it and its just one but its solid white?? do i need to worry?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's not a good thing could be ammonia burn or and injury from a bite or hit it on something. Very easy to fix put it in a hospitable tank and add 1 teaspoon for every 5 gallons of water of salt then add some melafix and it will clear up in about 3-4 days. Up the temp to about 82.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you have ammonia burn - you need to change your water more often!!!!

do a 25% water change today, tommorrow and again the next day, and then do them every 2 weeks and you will have no more trouble with ammonia burn.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

i do weekly water changes i checked it...it is at 0 so its not that


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Is it on only one eye or both eyes? If your water parameters are fine and only one eye is completely cloudy, then I would suspect infection due to eye trauma (fighting or scraping on some object). Make sure the water is kept as clean as possible and add salt, it should heal in a week or two depending on the severity.

If both eyes are cloudy and it's not ammonia, then I would suspect other water parameters... Has there been a sharp drop in pH?


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

no its just one ill try salt thanks don


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

Im having a similiar problem right now with one eye on my piranha. Thanks for the good advice with dealing with this.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Aquarium salt or Melafix as recommended will solve the problem...!


----------

